# Is the Maglite 3C available in colors?



## KROMATICS (Feb 15, 2007)

Is the Maglite 3C available in colors? I've found the 2C and 3D in colors but not the 3C.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 15, 2007)

There's black and there is black.
There was silver a few years ago, but that went bye-bye.


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 15, 2007)

I got a 3C in jade last year.

I believe that C Mags are only made in 2C, 3C and 4C now. Of the Cs I think 2Cs are the only ones that are still manufactured in colors and I'm not so sure that's true. If you can find a colored 3C it will be old stock. Not impossible. Just rare.


----------



## Nebula (Feb 15, 2007)

Krom - I picked up a dark green 3C (circa 1999) new in the package from a fellow CPF'er recently. It had to travel half way 'round the world to get here, but it was worth it. He may have more. Since I have not spoken to him about this I am not comfortable posting his ID here. PM me if you are interested. Kirk


----------



## bwaites (Feb 16, 2007)

C bodies are available in every color, as long as the color is Black.

Just like Model-T Fords!

Occasionally, they may make a colored run, I found some University of Washington Purple ones a year or so ago, and some Crimson red ones about the same time. 

But they were exceptions. I think the regular production is all Black and that is all they list.

Supposedly, they make the 6D in Red, but I've never been able to find it either.

Bill


----------



## farmall (Feb 16, 2007)

bwaites said:


> C bodies are available in every color, as long as the color is Black.
> 
> Just like Model-T Fords!
> 
> ...


 I have a 6d in red.


----------



## bwaites (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, I know they exist now!

Bill


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 16, 2007)

Bill -

CPF member MagliteSales dot com shows 12 red 6Ds on his site.

MagliteSales introduction thread.

MagliteSales red 6D.

I used Flashlight King to get my 5Cs and 6Cs.

If I think of where I got my jade 3C I'll post. Looks like Nebula has that covered though.

- Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Bill


----------



## maglitesales.com (Feb 26, 2007)

For the C-Cell Maglites, any color other than black is one of three things:

1) a special production run by Maglite (I believe they will do this for orders of 10,000 or more...how many of you need a Blue C-Cell Maglite? 
2) a modification performed outside of the Maglite factory
3) an old stock Maglite that someone happened to luck upon

And as Icebreak stated, C-Cell maglites are only produced in 2C, 3C and 4C sizes these days.


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 26, 2007)

KROMATICS -

I found it! I'm surprised it's still there after all this time. I just called Wayne and he confirmed he had that one jade 3C (dk green) available.

http://www.batterycentralmall.com/Flashlights/MagLite/MagLite_C_Cell.htmlPM headed your way.

- Jeff


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm having modamag splash anodize a mag or two for me.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd like to complete my 3C colors. I only have them because I can use them with incan mods.






I have or have en route black, blue, silver, and jade. What other colors are known to exist? I don't mean heard about, but colors in 3C which satisfy one or more of the following criteria:

1) You've seen it with your own eyes

2) You've seen or can provide a photograph

3) You can supply the model number

Inquiring minds would like to see......


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 27, 2011)

—would still like a red and purple if they can be confirmed to exist. Don't want to chase phantom colors...:devil:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 27, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> —would still like a red and purple if they can be confirmed to exist. Don't want to chase phantom colors...:devil:



I had a similar thread a while back, I had a true purple next to homedepot blue/purple but never a red. Besides the red, there was a lime mag c that's super rare. There was also true blue existing.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?275533-Show-your-mag-C-in-colors


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, so red 3C confirmed to exist. Is the purple in 2C or 3C? I already have two purple 2C I am trying to sell. Does 3C purple exist?


----------



## moderator007 (Nov 29, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Okay, so red 3C confirmed to exist. Is the purple in 2C or 3C? I already have two purple 2C I am trying to sell. Does 3C purple exist?


Don't you wish this was still available. I can never find any deals like this until its to late. :shrug:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 29, 2011)

"D" cell colors are not so hard to find...certainly easier than "C" cell colors. Keep yer eyes peeled...there is one out there with your name on it...


----------



## moderator007 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry LEDAdd1ct, I thought it was a 3c until I read the description. It came up on a (purple 3c maglite) google search. So did your black 2c for trade or sale. If I come across one I'll let you know for sure.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 29, 2011)

That's pretty funny! Yes, Google can take a little while to index you, but once Google's got you—

be prepared to be found!

I appreciate you keeping an eye out.


----------



## Flash-lite (Jun 29, 2012)

I got a 2C-Cell in purple and grey and a 3C-Cell Maglite in silver and blue. I found a shop in Germany, where you can buy very rare colors. My 3C-Cell in blue is over 10 Years old, but i don't know where I had bought it. The shop called: "Gutes-shop".
Link:
http://www.gutes-shop.de/Beleuchtung/Taschenlampen-MagLite:::61_299.html

I hope, that they will also ship the Maglites to America for you guys!


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm... Cant decipher from google translate if thy ship overseas


----------



## stienke (Jul 2, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> Hmm... Cant decipher from google translate if thy ship overseas



They do not ship overseas! , only EU!


----------

